# Which Nikon?



## WetElbow (21 Nov 2012)

Hi, get into aquariums and then the need to photograph them LOL.

Any thoughts on these two cameras.  £100 difference between them.

The Nikon D3100 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-Digital-C ... 688&sr=1-1

Or

The Nikon D3200 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-D3200-Dig ... cr_pr_pb_t

New to cameras so uncertain on the differences.
Thanks.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Nov 2012)

Hi,
   These are both excellent cameras. The main difference is that the D3200 is newer and has more pixels (24MP versus 14MP). Few people actually need all those extra pixels. You'd do well with either of these. If you can afford it get the 3200 but if you would rather have an extra £100 in your pocket then you won't miss the extra pixels.

Cheers,


----------



## WetElbow (21 Nov 2012)

Yeah, initially seen D3100 and it had great reviews.  Might just stick with that one.  £100 can get sucked up elswhere.  I need some columbo florabase LOL.


----------



## JenCliBee (21 Nov 2012)

WetElbow said:
			
		

> Yeah, initially seen D3100 and it had great reviews.  Might just stick with that one.  £100 can get sucked up elswhere.  I need some columbo florabase LOL.




Or a nice new lens to go with the camera


----------



## Notator (22 Nov 2012)

The best thing to spend money on in photography is the best lenses you can possibly get...
There will be new cameras, but a good lens stays a good lens for a lot longer.
For example, since the introduction of the L f2.8 24-70mm Canon have released (in no particular order) the 5D, 5D Mkii, 5D mkiii, the Ids, the 7D etc etc

Nikon have long been associated with excellent low light response from their sensors with very good noise reduction chips...either body would be great - my advice is if it makes the difference between an entry level camera and a good lens or a higher level camera and a cheaper lens go for the best lens...every time.

Oh, and by the way..I recommend Canon - but then I would, bearing in mind I'm a registered Canon professional!
::


----------



## WetElbow (22 Nov 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  That seems like good advice on the lens.

I just need to create a beutiful tank to image now.

Cheers.


----------



## WetElbow (26 Nov 2012)

Well after a bit of researh I ended up buying the Nkon 5100.  

Can't wait to play with it.  I just need to learn how to use it.


----------

